# Baby born in Cyprus



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

If a baby is born in Cyprus to 2 british people wil it be able to have a british passport ?:ranger:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

philly said:


> If a baby is born in Cyprus to 2 british people wil it be able to have a british passport ?:ranger:


Yes
Contact High Commission in Nicosia - Webb link is
Births, deaths, marriages


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Yes
> Contact High Commission in Nicosia - Webb link is
> Births, deaths, marriages


Excellent thank you so much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

philly said:


> If a baby is born in Cyprus to 2 british people wil it be able to have a british passport ?:ranger:


Yes and it is quite easy. My second son was born in Cyprus and easily got an American and an Irish passport. I assume getting a British passport will be just as easy.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there still a requirement for male children born in Cyprus to complete National Service?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Is there still a requirement for male children born in Cyprus to complete National Service?


Yes, if one of the parents is Cypriot. There used to be a difference in terms if it was the mother that was Cypriot or the father, but I don't know about that now or what the differences were/are.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If the father is Cypriot the child has to do the army, is how I remember it, however I've found this article (whinge) which states if the mother is Cypriot and the father isn't they have to do 6 months.

Mona Daley


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

zin said:


> If the father is Cypriot the child has to do the army, is how I remember it, however I've found this article (whinge) which states if the mother is Cypriot and the father isn't they have to do 6 months.
> 
> Mona Daley



Yes, that is how I remembered it from 15 years ago - if mother is Cypriot then it is 6 months and father the usual 2 years or so. I just wasn't sure if anything had changed or there were other details or exclusions. I guess they have been getting harder on guys who try to avoid the army. Too many guys were using psychological problems as an out (or so I heard).


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

When I did the army anyone with a Cypriot mother and a non-Cypriot father didn't have to do the army at all, plenty of kids from my school fell into that category so I think the mother thing is new.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

zin said:


> When I did the army anyone with a Cypriot mother and a non-Cypriot father didn't have to do the army at all, plenty of kids from my school fell into that category so I think the mother thing is new.


It depends when you are born apparently as I remember one guy whose mother was Cypriot and he did have to go, they put up a stink about it but he still had to go. So I looked it up for anyone interested and found out this below:

•From the Maternal Side - The service of citizens of the Republic whose father is not a Cypriot citizen and who are not persons of Cypriot origin through male descent is reduced to 6 months, as long as: They were born in Cyprus or any foreign country between 16 August 1960 and 1 June 1999. 

Take a look at this site for more info: 
Cyprus National Guard


----------



## edgoodyer (Dec 13, 2012)

My partner and I split up a while ago and now she is refusing rights to visit my daughter. My daughter is 10 year old and born in Cyprus on the 10/01/2003. I would like to know how I can get a copy of my daughters birth certificate? Also, is there anyone out there that knows about parental rights for an unmarried couple having a baby born in Limassol Cyprus? Thank you. Ed


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

When stationed in Cyprus in the 60s to escape Cypriot national service the baby had to be born on one of the Sovereign Bases (SBAs).
The wife of one of our regiments members actually gave birth in an ambulance outside the Families Clinic in Limassol but the birth certificate stated place of birth 'Akrotiri SBA'.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

edgoodyer said:


> My partner and I split up a while ago and now she is refusing rights to visit my daughter. My daughter is 10 year old and born in Cyprus on the 10/01/2003. I would like to know how I can get a copy of my daughters birth certificate? Also, is there anyone out there that knows about parental rights for an unmarried couple having a baby born in Limassol Cyprus? Thank you. Ed


Are either of you Cypriot? Where was the baby registered?


----------

